# Moose



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

If somebody had a large field for there backyard, would it be possibly to keep a moose? and are they included in DWA?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Cant help you myself mate, but, Id have though asking someone like Nerys or Rory? They deal with some extremely unusual animals... 
Hope you find out : victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Cant help you myself mate, but, Id have though asking someone like Nerys or Rory? They deal with some extremely unusual animals...
> Hope you find out : victory:


Ah ok thanks, Im not gonna go out and get one, but I'm just curious as Moose's have always interested me : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Yes you could get a Moose, yes I do believe they are on the DWA list, as are Reindeer and Water Buffalo. I also belive if you are a registered agricultural unit you do not need a DWA to keep them...but could be getting mixed up with something else.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Ah ok thanks, Im not gonna go out and get one, but I'm just curious as Moose's have always interested me : victory:


Me too... but I prefer the chocolate kind :whistling2:
(Ill most likely be the only person to laugh at my terrible joke)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Me too... but I prefer the chocolate kind :whistling2:
> (Ill most likely be the only person to laugh at my terrible joke)


Possibly, I never laughed at the joke but I did chuckle at it's corniness :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

moose elk and the caribou do need dwa yes..

"domestic" reindeer do not..

chocolate moose... :lol2:

here's one made from the stuff!










N


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Nerys said:


> moose elk and the caribou do need dwa yes..
> 
> "domestic" reindeer do not..
> 
> ...


 

I love it!!! :notworthy::no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

My personal requirements are a nice big garden, with an inside area, diet consists mostly of chocolate, pizza and beer, can be a bit temperamental at times and have been known to charge/throw things.

No DWA required =]


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> My personal requirements are a nice big garden, with an inside area, diet consists mostly of chocolate, pizza and beer, can be a bit temperamental at times and have been known to charge/throw things.
> 
> No DWA required =]


You sound like a Dangerous Wild Animal to me :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## apaz69 (Aug 29, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> My personal requirements are a nice big garden, with an inside area, diet consists mostly of chocolate, pizza and beer, can be a bit temperamental at times and have been known to charge/throw things.
> 
> No DWA required =]


Dear god don't let the Moose loose!!!!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

apaz69 said:


> Dear god don't let the Moose loose!!!!


 why? i'm a barrel of laughs, me :no1:


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, a moose!

you'd need a really big backyard to keep these, as one won't feel nice if he/she's alone :whistling2:


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

my friend has a private zoo at his house and has a few moose and elks as long as u get them from the propper person their is no law against them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

man are moose big critters!


go buffalo... you can dress up like a sioux indian and practice sneaking up on it.

don't know which tastes better though... i've never had moose.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

HABU said:


> man are moose big critters!
> 
> 
> go buffalo... you can dress up like a sioux indian and practice sneaking up on it.
> ...


I've had a moose................although she was a fox the previous night..........


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I've had a moose................although she was a fox the previous night..........



LOL... 

beer is ace....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> LOL...
> 
> beer is ace....


That's why God invented Bacardi breezers.........so ugly guys like me can get sex too!!!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> That's why God invented Bacardi breezers.........so ugly guys like me can get sex too!!!!!



LMFAO... ok not all girls drink that sh*t you know


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> LMFAO... ok not all girls drink that sh*t you know


 so right!

some are drinkers and some are eaters... yep! you gotta feed 'em first... or you ain't gettin nothin...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

HABU said:


> so right!
> 
> some are drinkers and some are eaters... yep! you gotta feed 'em first... or you ain't gettin nothin...



nah i cant do it if im too full.. it gives men an upper hand :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> LMFAO... ok not all girls drink that sh*t you know


Yeah, but for the stubborn ones, there's always Tia maria and night Nurse..........:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Yeah, but for the stubborn ones, there's always Tia maria and night Nurse..........:whistling2:



:notworthy:


----------

